# What's the strumming pattern during the chorus of Hysteria?



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/m/muse/hysteria_ver3_tab.htm 

I can't figure out what strumming pattern is used in the chorus when he's playing the power chords. Anyone?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I just listened to it and honestly I wouldn't know how to describe it beyond the tab you provided. Regardless, does it matter if it's exactly the same as long as it "feels" the same? The one thing that DID stand out for me, he's going into the power chord changes just slightly ahead of the beat. A cool song that I had almost forgotten about though. I particularly like the chorus/reverb-y tone in the arpeggio/verse bits.


----------



## Rung (Aug 2, 2015)




----------

